# Proper care and feeding of a Zippered DTiVo?



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

First of all, many thanks to Rbauch & Gunnyman for making these features accessible to the unwashed masses.

But as an unwashed mass, I wanna know if there is any periodic maintenance that I need to perform.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

If you installed the zipper saying yes to everything, CRON pretty much takes good care of things.
Logs get wiped, twp gets restarted, fakecall runs, tivo gets a nice cleansing reboot a couple of times a week.
All you have to do now, is ENJOY


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Sweet!

If I install other nifTY TOOLS, do you recommend I put them in /enhancements


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I put tserver in /busybox.


----------



## Conklin (Feb 12, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> I put tserver in /busybox.


I put mine in /var/hack/ along with the bufferhack and Superpatch67Standby is their any reason for me not to put them here.

Conklin.


----------



## kdelande (Dec 17, 2001)

Less in /var/* the better in case it gets wiped.

KD


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Conklin said:


> I put mine in /var/hack/ along with the bufferhack and Superpatch67Standby is their any reason for me not to put them here.
> 
> Conklin.


/var can and does get wiped on occasion.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Var and all of its subfolders or just the files in the VAR folder?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

I would suggest putting things in /enhancements/varhacks/hack instead of /var/hack, and then run the var-symlink script to create symlinks in /var/hack. This will keep things safe from being deleted, and will be in the default location that certain tools look for hacks in.


----------



## Martin Tupper (Dec 18, 2003)

Gunnyman said:


> I put tserver in /busybox.


Would I run into any problems with leaving tserver in /enhancements?


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

That's where mine is.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

it's all a matter of choice,
but IF you ever run an update to your enhancements if/when new features you want get added, an empty /enhancements directory is needed by the install script.
It really doesn't matter where you put most things as long as you tell the program looking for a file where that file is.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

No. But if you choose to start the server directly in the application, you'll have to modify where it looks for it.


----------

